# JB4 on TTS



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

So the other half has a TTS, its a great car and certainly wasn't a slouch.

Anyway, we looked at options to tune, but she wasn't keen on the mapping as the car is still new which is understandable so we decided to look at tuning modules.

A friend of mine mentioned a JB4 that he had fitted to his golf R. He said he had swapped from a good well known tuning box to the JB4 because of the extra functions for the money.

So after some research I decided to buy one and what a change it has made. The box comes preset which I'm happy with at the minute and is suitable for the way the other half uses the car. But the features and functions are brilliant. I'm still new to it and still learning what does what but I am so pleased with it and would highly recommend the JB4. I bought mine from a UK retailer AP Automotive who were very helpful in the purchase and local so they fitted it for me aswell.

For those who may be interested in the product I found it here: http://ap-performance.co.uk/engine-ecu/ ... cupra.html


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What a poor website, it gives you no product data at all.
Also says not available for 2015- TTS.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't see where it says its not compatible with TTS.

Also we have this fitted to our TTS and is currently working a treat, so it must be compatible


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go through "their" or the vendor supplied car compatibility section and JB4 is not available for 2015- TTS... might be fitted, but...!


----------



## ashtonn (Jun 25, 2020)

Resurrecting this post. I'm thinking of putting it on a 2017 TT. I was wondering if in the long run it's been good to you or has the JB4 caused any problems?
Thanks


----------

